# Stock That Is Landing Soon



## Gizmo (14/1/14)

iClear 30S
iClear 30B
i4 Chargers
Protank Mini's
Protank 3
Magnetos
VTR
SVD's
Kanger T3S
Trustfire Batteries
Evod VV 1100mah
Nemesis Clones
Kraken Clones
Ithaka Clones
Chi You Clones
Kayfun 3.1
Kayfun Lite
Hammer Mod Clone
King Mod Clone
Itaste MVP

I hope you guys are as excited as we are

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Gizmo (14/1/14)

I have not put most of those on the site yet as we have guys that don't read the PRE-ORDER and then demand refunds. We have some back orders for some of the above stock already with forum members however, for any future PRE-BOOKINGS can be done here on the forum


----------



## vape9 (14/1/14)

Which protank mini? By any chance protank mini 2 ver 2 with the removable drip tip?


----------



## Gizmo (14/1/14)

Its the Version 2 Vape9


----------



## vape9 (14/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Its the Version 2 Vape9


Awesome!


----------



## TylerD (14/1/14)

Which hammer mods are that!!!!


----------



## TylerD (14/1/14)

You guys are ROCKING 2014!!!!


----------



## Gizmo (14/1/14)

This one Tyler - http://www.vividsmoke.com/hcigar-hammer-mod-clone.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (14/1/14)

Also note we don't do tiny batches, so there should be plenty of stock for atleast 1.5 months I hope


----------



## TylerD (14/1/14)

Awesome!!! The Hcigar clone!!! Exited as a 16 year old in a strip club!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/1/14)

hmmmmm might want a magneto


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/1/14)

Send all your pre-order requests to me in an inbox message so I can keep track of them and let you know when they are here

I know I have stuff on pre-order for the following guys already:

@JB1987 
@Matthee 

If I left anyone out please let me know your real name so I can check


----------



## RawRam_cpt (14/1/14)

That's hot!

Prices?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (14/1/14)

Final pricing I can't give you yet due to customs. If you want a estimate private message Sharri or I

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (14/1/14)

Looks great guys, so much tempting stuff there!


----------



## Smokyg (14/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Send all your pre-order requests to me in an inbox message so I can keep track of them and let you know when they are here
> 
> I know I have stuff on pre-order for the following guys already:
> 
> ...


Sweet! just dropped the mail! You guys rock !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/1/14)

To clarify - is that the Kayfun Lite or Kayfun Lite Plus clone?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (15/1/14)

Matthee said:


> To clarify - is that the Kayfun Lite or Kayfun Lite Plus clone?



Was just wondering the same thing.


----------



## Silver (15/1/14)

Hi guys, this is great news. Fantastic lineup. Wish you well with it.

I have some questions

With regard to the Trustfire batteries, which ones?
- what size?
- IMR or ICR?
- Flat top or Button top?
- what mAh?

With regard to the Kayfun 3.1 and Kayfun Lite
- are these the originals or clones?

With regard to the Itaste MVP
- is that the version 2?


----------



## Andre (16/1/14)

Matthee said:


> To clarify - is that the Kayfun Lite or Kayfun Lite Plus clone?





RevnLucky7 said:


> Was just wondering the same thing.


??????????????????????????? - @Gizmo


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/1/14)

Sorry guys

been a bit hectic here, didn't realize you weren't answered yet, Gizmo has been out at meetings most of the day so im running shop by myself 

It is the Kayfun Lite Clone @RevnLucky7 and @Matthee

@Silver1 -
- what size? 18650
- IMR or ICR? IMR
- Flat top or Button top? Button Top
- what mAh? 2000Mah 3.7 V

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (16/1/14)

Sweet looking batteries. 
Anyone know what model these are? 
What the amp draw limit is? 

Sent from the Millennium Falcon


----------



## Silver (16/1/14)

Thanks @Stroodlepuff 

@RevnLucky7 - she says they are 2000mah. They are not on that spreadsheet that @Matthee sent that has all the batteries on it with their maximum current limits. 

The highest mah version of Trustfire IMR on that spreadsheet is 1500mah that has a continuous limit of 7.5 amp and a max of 10 amp. They say its safe to go down to 0.6 ohm. 

But maybe this is a different battery. Seeing as though the Trustfire IMR's on that sheet get larger specs as the mah increases, if this is a 2000 mah battery I suspect it should have even higher specs than the 1500 mah version.

I have attached the spreadsheet again.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## vape9 (16/1/14)

@Stroodlepuff, you sure it's IMR? The only trustfire I can see that looks like that is ICR.

Listed specs....lol:
Protection board current control

Small current 2A

In the current 5A

High current 10A


----------



## Gizmo (17/1/14)

Just to add to the list we have some Black SmokTech SID's coming too

Will add other colors on the next batch if there is a demand:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg (24/1/14)

Any news on when those iClear 30B's would be arriving ?  @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/1/14)

they in the air as we speak  so we should have them next week will let everyone know as soon as they here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (27/1/14)

*Shipment Received At Tnt Location *

Please take not the following are not in this shipment:

Kayfun Lite
Hammer Mod Clone
King Mod Clone

These are with Hcigar themselves, and they went away on their new years leave before finishing processing my order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (27/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> *Shipment Received At Tnt Location *
> 
> Please take not the following are not in this shipment:
> 
> ...


Whoooo Hooooo!!  Great news! Cant wait for the new clearo's !! The superglue is piling up on my 16!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/1/14)

Just awaiting customs clearance so we should hopefully have it today - we will let you all know though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey (27/1/14)

Hey All!

So happy to hear they are at customs, @Stroodlepuff I will PM you shortly with my required CUD "Fix".

Just a thought, "A picture speaks a thousand words..."

Obviously I was looking at what I wanted and know you will all probably do the same. Just some picks to help grease the wallets and wet the appetites!

Chi You Clone


Ithaka Clone


Kayfun 3.1


Kraken Clone


Magneto


Nemesis Clone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (27/1/14)

@Gizmo / @Stroodlepuff , what Nemesis clones are those?


----------



## vaalboy (27/1/14)

I can't wait for the 30b's either. Can I prepay so they can ship as soon at they land?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/1/14)

Would rather not Vaalboy  prices may change slightly due to customs duties etc as soon as the stock arrives we will advise We should have them tomorrow will advise everyone


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/1/14)

Final prices have been loaded on the site for most of the products, will add the coils and batteries once we have received them.

Paid customs today so we should hopefully be able to get it tomorrow  Will keep you all updated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (28/1/14)

@Stroodlepuff & @Gizmo Is that the Ehpro or Tobeco Nemesis clone guys?


----------



## Mikey (28/1/14)

@Stroodlepuff The Kayfun Lite will only be available with your next incoming shipment? Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo (28/1/14)

TylerD said:


> @Stroodlepuff & @Gizmo Is that the Ehpro or Tobeco Nemesis clone guys?



TylerD, these clones I am not 100% sure on.. I am waiting for them to arrive to let you know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (28/1/14)

27 Jan 2014 16:50:00 Elandsfontein Customs Clearance In Progress.

27 Jan 2014 20:12:02 Johannesburg Shipment Awaiting Physical Release From Customs Controlled Area


----------



## Mikey (28/1/14)

*Suspense music plays in background* Hehe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TylerD (28/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> TylerD, these clones I am not 100% sure on.. I am waiting for them to arrive to let you know


Cool stuff . No prob. I await your stock!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/1/14)

Still awaiting customs clearance...

They apparently need to inspect it now to make sure that there are in fact the invoiced amount of goods in the box lol.

Will let you guys know soon as we get it


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/1/14)

Hi Guys

There has been a huge delay on the clearance, we are awaiting clearance from the NRCS now, we should have word tomorrow afternoon.

will keep you updated

sorry about all these delays - this always seems to happen when we bring goods in with TNT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (29/1/14)

Oi, sorry guys. Not cool!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/1/14)

apparently SABS has put a new law on all electrical wires (So chargers etc) which was implimented yesterday (just our luck) if anything we may have to send the chargers back but we will keep you all informed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey (29/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> apparently SABS has put a new law on all electrical wires (So chargers etc) which was implimented yesterday (just our luck) if anything we may have to send the chargers back but we will keep you all informed


 That's not cool... The i4's are international standard and from a big group, and thus should (Hopefully) be safe ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/1/14)

Mikey said:


> That's not cool... The i4's are international standard and from a big group, and thus should (Hopefully) be safe ?



Yeah problem is China is on holiday so we cant get safety certificates from the factory though, our person at the factory said he would try but cant guarantee anything


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/1/14)

Smokyg said:


> Ah man! So not cool of them! Cant wait for the clearo's tho, my 16 has now been punished and on its last legs..
> Also, im thinking of buying the rocket rda, how is it for a beginner rebuildable? Just want something cheap that i can play around with..



Rocket is a good beginners rebuildable but we out of stock, I am sure the other Kayfun clones will be just as easy though


----------



## Mikey (29/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yeah problem is China is on holiday so we cant get safety certificates from the factory though, our person at the factory said he would try but cant guarantee anything


 "Met serious amounts of "eish" ...


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/1/14)

bwahahaha I think he must be 

Have uploaded the file for everyone to have a look at


----------



## TylerD (30/1/14)

Any word yet?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (31/1/14)

*Super Duper News

We receiving the stock today.. *


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/1/14)

just waiting for the traffic to die down a bit and will go collect from the airport.


----------



## Smokyg (31/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> *Super Duper News
> 
> We receiving the stock today.. *


WHOOOOO HOOOOO!!! That is Awesome news!! Would you guys be able to cart our orders with to the meet tomorrow?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/1/14)

yes we will  

Will confirm them with you later this afternoon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (31/1/14)

O YEAH! That is great news!!! I might come around to your place this afternoon....


----------



## vaalboy (31/1/14)

Yes yes yes!!


----------



## JB1987 (31/1/14)

That's great news! Put me down for one of the nemesis clones


----------



## Mikey (31/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> *Super Duper News
> 
> We receiving the stock today.. *


 Lekker lekker! For those of us in the far south (Cape Town) is it best to order using the website or the forum or what is suggested ? Thanks


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/1/14)

Hi Mikey

It is best to order through the site please  - all orders go through the site to keep control of the stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey (31/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Mikey
> 
> It is best to order through the site please  - all orders go through the site to keep control of the stock


Cool Beanz, will keep an eye on availability then I guess


----------



## vaalboy (31/1/14)

I can't find the 30b coils on the website? I assume you ordered stock?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/1/14)

we did, they will be added soon as we have picked them up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (31/1/14)

Okidoks - will wait until everything is loaded before placing my order.


----------



## Gizmo (31/1/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokyg (31/1/14)

Gizmo said:


>


Ah man!! Looks like christmas!!


----------



## Tom (31/1/14)

this is gr8 stuff! did the chargers clear as well?


----------



## Andre (31/1/14)

Gizmo said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## Mikey (31/1/14)

** Drool Face **

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mikey (31/1/14)

Anyone else getting the "F5"finger pains yet ? hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (31/1/14)

O wow. I love that picture!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (31/1/14)

Fantastic! Can't wait to get my hands on the nemesis


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/1/14)

The chargers did clear yes  but the factory sent us the wrong ones  they sent us I2's instead of I4's - very busy at the moment the site will be updated a bit later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (31/1/14)

As for the clones they don't have branding on it. I can Confirm that the kayfun 3.1ES is excellent quality when comparing the two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (31/1/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (31/1/14)

Reeeeaaaally wanna know what Nemesis clone that is... Better than or the same as Fasttech? Hcigar?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (31/1/14)

Research done. Mod Envy guys recon it is HCIGAR Nemmy...




*Francois Machete Kloppers*
Which company uses this logo?



"}" data-reactid=".l">Like ? ? Share ? 28 minutes ago




Austin HaslamLooks Chinese almost
27 minutes ago ? "}" title="Like this comment" data-reactid=".m.1:3:1:$comment580134648745643_580135168745591:0.0.$right.0.$left.0.3.$likeToggle:0:$action:0">Like



Mis Anth RopiaIs that an hcigar clone box?
23 minutes ago ? "}" title="Like this comment" data-reactid=".m.1:3:1:$comment580134648745643_580137552078686:0.0.$right.0.$left.0.3.$likeToggle:0:$action:0">Like



Bukue GroteskHcigar
22 minutes ago ? "}" title="Like this comment" data-reactid=".m.1:3:1:$comment580134648745643_580138108745297:0.0.$right.0.$left.0.3.$likeToggle:0:$action:0">Like



Jake CrankI believe that is hcigar but they are always changing there logos
22 minutes ago ? "}" title="Like this comment" data-reactid=".m.1:3:1:$comment580134648745643_580138145411960:0.0.$right.0.$left.0.3.$likeToggle:0:$action:0">Like



Austin HaslamYeah looks like hcigar
21 minutes ago ? "}" title="Like this comment" data-reactid=".m.1:3:1:$comment580134648745643_580138575411917:0.0.$right.0.$left.0.3.$likeToggle:0:$action:0">Like



Gavin Colbourne+1 HCigar
15 minutes ago ? "}" title="Like this comment" data-reactid=".m.1:3:1:$comment580134648745643_580141232078318:0.0.$right.0.$left.0.3.$likeToggle:0:$action:0">Like



Francois Machete KloppersI have no Idea. Guy in SA are selling these and would love to know.
13 minutes ago ? "}" title="Like this comment" data-reactid=".m.1:3:1:$comment580134648745643_580141875411587:0.0.$right.0.$left.0.3.$likeToggle:0:$action:0">Like



Mis Anth RopiaSo either way its a clone... is this supposed to be a Nemmy Box or something?
13 minutes ago ? "}" title="Like this comment" data-reactid=".m.1:3:1:$comment580134648745643_580142212078220:0.0.$right.0.$left.0.3.$likeToggle:0:$action:0">Like ? 1



Francois Machete KloppersYeah, it is a Nemmy box.
12 minutes ago ? "}" title="Like this comment" data-reactid=".m.1:3:1:$comment580134648745643_580142442078197:0.0.$right.0.$left.0.3.$likeToggle:0:$action:0">Like



Brent Alanhcigar
10 minutes ago ? "}" title="Like this comment" data-reactid=".m.1:3:1:$comment580134648745643_580143252078116:0.0.$right.0.$left.0.3.$likeToggle:0:$action:0">Like



Jake CrankWell then. It's a clone Hcigar Nemesis. Puzzle solved haha
9 minutes ago ? "}" title="Like this comment" data-reactid=".m.1:3:1:$comment580134648745643_580143562078085:0.0.$right.0.$left.0.3.$likeToggle:0:$action:0">Like



Bukue GroteskHcigar clones are top notch though.
7 minutes ago ? "}" title="Like this comment" data-reactid=".m.1:3:1:$comment580134648745643_580144352078006:0.0.$right.0.$left.0.3.$likeToggle:0:$action:0">Like ? 1



Francois Machete KloppersAwesome stuff guys. Thanks you so much for all the input!
A few seconds ago ? "}" title="Like this comment" data-reactid=".m.1:3:1:$comment580134648745643_580146825411092:0.0.$right.0.$left.0.3.$likeToggle:0:$action:0">Like






Write a comment...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (31/1/14)

@TylerD you sherlocked the hell out of that! Thanks!






Will await confirmation and pricing...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (31/1/14)

So I had a kickass kettlebell training session at gym, and on the way home I decided to go and plunder the new stock at Vapeking.....

Given current exchange rate movements I don't foresee a Reo in the very near future, but I have been itching for a mech mod.......






Behold! The Magneto! (SVD for scale, as well as 30ml VM bottle (SVD fully compacted))

I had @Gizmo sort me out a quick single coil setup on the Kayfun 3.1, loaded it up with an undiluted blend of Vapour Mountain 12mg Vanilla Custard and VM4 and I am as happy as *&#$!

Thing kicks like a donkey when you flick its balls on a cold morning, tastes like a treat and the magneto mod is friggin awesome. I can see why everyone who tries mech mods raves about them.

Thanks to Giz and @PoodleStruff




Even the vampire says this thing vapes like the ungodly...






I shall be naming my Magneto dracula

If you are wondering about the Kayfun & Mech mod, I will say only one thing:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (31/1/14)

That ;looks awesome @devdev. Was my plan as well.
Don't think they like me.....Trying to get some info, but not coming back to me. O, well.


----------



## Gizmo (31/1/14)

Haha dracula. Will help you do or a dual coil tmo bud. Also pro coil builder @TylerD will be there hint hint


----------



## devdev (31/1/14)

TylerD said:


> That ;looks awesome @devdev. Was my plan as well.
> Don't think they like me.....Trying to get some info, but not coming back to me. O, well.



Eish Tyler I am sorry bro, I am sure they do like you, and I know Giz speaks very highly of your coil-building skills. I can't speak on their behalf but I know they had a hectic day, and I was a little eager, and practically rocked up at their place just before they went out to help Giz's bro with some stuff - poor guy kept on calling Giz when I was there.

I think with all the rain and traffic today, collecting stock from the airport, prepping stock for delivery to forum members tomorrow and arranging couriers for out of town orders they didn't get a chance to get back to you. It really helps that I live around the corner from them. All I can say is that the wait will be *well* worth it.

Now I just need to know how I can persuade you to whip me up a coil or two tomorrow at the meet


----------



## JB1987 (31/1/14)

devdev said:


> So I had a kickass kettlebell training session at gym, and on the way home I decided to go and plunder the new stock at Vapeking.....
> 
> Given current exchange rate movements I don't foresee a Reo in the very near future, but I have been itching for a mech mod.......
> 
> ...



That looks bloody marvelous! I've only heard good things about the Kayfun and Magneto. Also pulled the trigger on a Nemesis today, will be my first mech. Cautiously excited! 


Sent from the TARDIS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (31/1/14)

@devdev, I understand completely. I'm sure thing were exceptionally hectic today.
I will do you some coils, no problem. 
I hope they bring some kit to the meet for us to buy. Cool brother, enjoy that Kayfun and Magneto.
See you at the meet!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/1/14)

TylerD said:


> That ;looks awesome @devdev. Was my plan as well.
> Don't think they like me.....Trying to get some info, but not coming back to me. O, well.




Sorry bud been one hell of a day, haven't even had a chance to properly load the stock onto the site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/1/14)

TylerD said:


> That ;looks awesome @devdev. Was my plan as well.
> Don't think they like me.....Trying to get some info, but not coming back to me. O, well.




Sorry bud been one hell of a day, haven't even had a chance to properly load the stock onto the site


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/1/14)

If any of you want stock for the vape meet tomorrow, please place an order through the site so we can bring it with us.

I have stock on order for tomorrow for:

@Smokyg 
@Silver1 
@JB1987 

If I am forgetting anybody please let me know, been a ridiculously hectic day so my brain feels a bit fried at the moment


----------



## Smokyg (31/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> If any of you want stock for the vape meet tomorrow, please place an order through the site so we can bring it with us.
> 
> I have stock on order for tomorrow for:
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks dude! Im going to wait till the extra coils are on before i place the order.


----------



## Andre (1/2/14)

devdev said:


> So I had a kickass kettlebell training session at gym, and on the way home I decided to go and plunder the new stock at Vapeking.....
> 
> Given current exchange rate movements I don't foresee a Reo in the very near future, but I have been itching for a mech mod.......
> 
> ...


@devdev, please post this here as well: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/bumpedy-bump-vape-mail.250/. So much fun to read. Do not want to move it and responses as some of the responses are for Vapeking only.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (1/2/14)

@Matthee done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (1/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> If any of you want stock for the vape meet tomorrow, please place an order through the site so we can bring it with us.
> 
> I have stock on order for tomorrow for:
> 
> ...



We're also bringing stuff for
@devdev 
@Tom 
@TylerD 

Correct?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (3/2/14)

@Gizmo @Stroodlepuff .. i am in love . thanks guys , Just finished cleaning and prepping my Kayfun , put a supplied coil in for now , will do my posts tomorrow , hitting the sack now .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (4/2/14)

Glad you like it. That kayfun is a real beaut


----------

